# Man impales himself on an iron fence … again!



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

With typical British understatement, his no-doubt-long-suffering mother Shirley, 76, said: "Richard has always been very accident-prone."

http://now.msn.com/now/0627-man-impales.aspx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That makes me cringe just reading it


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Accident prone doesn't begin to cover it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Funniest comment on the page: "3 spikes and you're out"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess maybe the alcohol may have made him forget.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, Spooky. It does that to me all the time.


----------

